# Maryland slot car show - march 26



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

22nd MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 26, 2017

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With about 6-WEEKS TO GO, it’s shaping up to be another great show with almost 70 tables already reserved. If you’re interested in tables, please let me know ASAP to secure your spot.

Our 22nd MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on Sunday, MARCH 26th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Local phone 410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67.

Our SEPTEMBER 2016 Show had over 90 vendor display tables with almost 50 vendors setting up

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting at 8am. 

2017 vendor table costs are as follows: All tables are $30 each. 

TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

If you want to get an idea of what our Slot Car Show is like, the two links below are a couple of short YouTube VIDEOS of one of past shows. The first shows Pre-Opening Setup (about 8:30 AM) and the other is right after show opens to public. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DaLR4Y9ea64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epN501lzMKI

Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Tom Stumpf (tomshocars); Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies); Guy Graziano; Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE); Rich Shanfeld (Phila vendor-Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Joe Hopkins; Brent Stokes (Delaware vendor with slots, Hot Wheels and more); Harry Nonnemacher (Harry20 – vintage slot cars and accessories); Doug Keys (vintage all scales); Dave Simms (DCM Raceway/racing parts); Bill Houck (vintage all scales); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Brad Blohm (vintage/rare 1/24 slots); Sam Ogden (vintage/rare large scale 1/24 slots); Bob Royal (vintage slots & Hot Wheels); Ernie Finamore (NY area vendor-slots, car models, more); as well as myself (Elliot- NoVA area-vintage slot cars/accessories) to name a few. Plus quite a few new hobbyists setting up for this show as well!

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. We have slot car hobbyists setting up from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pennsylvania; New Jersey, metro New York (Long Island/Staten Island); Connecticutt, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Delaware, Maryland, Washington DC and Northern VA area as well. 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

The Hilton Garden Inn has blocked out rooms at a discounted rate ($119) for the night before for those traveling long distances and need to stay over. These rooms must be booked 3 weeks prior to the show to get the discounted rate. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.
Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
Alexandria, VA 
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only a few weeks until this show.
a good location that is accessible from many places.
maybe I'll see YOU there!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

two weeks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tomorrow?


----------

